# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  DaBoaDude (DBD) Reptiles Spider Ball Python!

## SGExotics

YouTube - New 08 male SPIDER BALL PYTHON!

SUBSCRIBE!: http://youtube.com/daboadude

----------


## SGExotics

EDIT BY ADMIN: It is not allowed to link to content that is against our TOS/Site Rules.  The language left by the OP in these videos is completely unacceptable content.

----------


## SGExotics

EDIT BY ADMIN: It is not allowed to link to content that is against our TOS/Site Rules.  The language left by the OP in these videos is completely unacceptable content.

----------


## Mindibun

I posted on your other thread too. I think you guys are jumping into this way too fast. I'll admit I don't know how much research you've done, but saying that an '08 will be ready next season just isn't right. I also saw your video where the two het caramels turned out to both be male. First off, it's not very professional to have a girl in a bikini poster behind you when you're talking about business plans. Second, just because they're both male doesn't mean they're "useless" to you. I don't know; I just don't agree very much with anything you're doing. I'll stop leaving negative comments on your stuff now. 

Best of luck to you with whatever you decide to do business-wise. But remember, don't rush into anything. Stop and think, and plan stuff out. Good things come to those who wait. 

I don't mean for this to come off as negative, but I'm sure it has. I apologize. I just don't agree with your way of doing things. I'm very bad at explaining that without being negative or condescending.

----------


## blackcrystal22

I just wanted to say, you have a nice collection, but if your doing this to 'make money' then your going to have to sacrifice a lot. I have 13 snakes, and haven't bred any yet, and even when I do, I may not sell them.

This shouldn't be about making money and getting the new morphs. This is the passion for the animals. 

Also, a female ball python will probably not be breed able for at LEAST 2 years. Males, probably a year and a 1/2.

Anyway, good luck.

----------


## LGL

Just so you aren't disappointed, a Super Pastel bred to a Spider would give each egg a 50% chance of being Pastel and 50% chance of being a Bumble Bee. No Killer Bees would be produced. Also, you might think about adding at least one additional hide to each of your cages, that way your Ball Pythons won't be as stressed, and they can thermoregulate properly.

----------


## janeothejungle

> a Super Pastel bred to a Spider would give each egg a 50% chance of being Pastel


Really?  :Wink: 



~Kat

----------


## LGL

> Really? 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Kat


Lol! Here then, I'll restate that just for you: A Super Pastel bred to a Spider will produce all Pastels, half of which will also be Spiders (Bumble Bees). No Killer Bees will be produced in a Super Pastel x Spider clutch!

Is that better?  :Razz:

----------


## filly77

You definitely have the ball bug but you need to do lots more research kiddo. 

you really need to learn about quarantine as from what I saw in your vids, you totally lack on that. not quarantining is a BIG issue, you could easily wipe out your whole collection without it. not trying to scare you, just trying to help you.

and 66% het does not "they have a 66% chance every time they breed to pass on the gene" (which is what you told someone when you replied to their comment) 66% het means its a POSSIBLE het, there's a 44% chance they could be normals. 

My advice, do lots n lots of reading here on the forums, if you have questions ask them. there are so many friendly & helpful people on these boards. 

~Maizie

----------


## rabernet

Do you have scales to know how much that female weighs? She looks thin for overall body length to be breeding. 

I'd also be careful having night drops in the low 60's - in fact, I don't even cool at all when I breed. 

Good luck to you guys, but I agree with others - there's a lot more for you guys to learn - but the good news is that you came to a great forum to do so! 

I love your passion, now you just need to work on polishing your husbandry skills (like quarantining as previously mentioned).

----------

_broadude_ (12-09-2008)

----------


## filly77

> *Do you have scales to know how much that female weighs? She looks thin for overall body length to be breeding.*
> 
> I'd also be careful having night drops in the low 60's - in fact, I don't even cool at all when I breed.
> 
> Good luck to you guys, but I agree with others - there's a lot more for you guys to learn - but the good news is that you came to a great forum to do so!
> 
> I love your passion, now you just need to work on polishing your husbandry skills (like quarantining as previously mentioned).




i was thinking the same thing about the female looking a little too lean for breeding but forgot about to mention it. Good post rabernet!  :Good Job:

----------


## nixer

you guys need to stop period!
whats this retic line albino carp!

----------

_roosterman2173_ (12-10-2008)

----------


## Peter Williams

> whats this retic line albino carp!


I was wondering this myself.

----------

_roosterman2173_ (12-10-2008)

----------


## Patrick Long

Wow.....I dont have words right now. Im trying really hard to think of something to say thats constructive, but the words are failing me.

You actually have a spot on your site that people can donate to you???? wtf?!?!?!


I see no passion here. How is something based purely on profit, passion?





> whats this retic line albino carp!


What? LOL

----------


## nixer

pat go look at their last video on youtube!
it says they have a new retic albino ball python.
it has pics of a regular albino and pics of 2 others they claim to be hets they got from some other breeder

----------


## FatBoy

My main question is "how old are these kids?"

----------


## LadyOhh

> My main question is "how old are these kids?"


He says 15

----------


## snakelover88

That is a disaster waiting to happen. Sorry, just my opinion.

----------


## Patrick Long

> My main question is "how old are these kids?"


I dont even know if thats the REAL problem. There are numerous 15 year old people on here that do great.

----------


## FatBoy

> That is a disaster waiting to happen. Sorry, just my opinion.


Sorry too but I have to agree.  Poor snakes and these kids need more supervision.

----------


## Beardedragon

Also, just because they CAN breed at six months, does not mean they will.

----------


## filly77

Boy this little boy had an attitude problem, he just replied to a comment i left him on youtube, agreeing to what someone else said about his pastel browning out, nice language kid, I'm impressed.. 

LOL and here I was thinking maybe people should be nice to him so he sticks around and learns a little bit..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beardedragon

> Boy this little boy had an attitude problem, he just replied to a comment i left him on youtube, agreeing to what someone else said about his pastel browning out, nice language kid, I'm impressed.. 
> 
> LOL and here I was thinking maybe people should be nice to him so he sticks around and learns a little bit..


I just read the comment, good god! 


Look kid, just by watching all of your videos im finding small mistakes that you say that tells that you have not done enough research on the breeding of balls and on their genetics. Your comment replys are down right nasty when they are telling you what is right and you can trust many people will not ever buy from you because of it. Maybe if you stick around the forum you will end up learning what you need to know, breeding balls for just money is not as easy as some people make it look.

----------

_broadude_ (12-09-2008),_filly77_ (12-09-2008),_OhBalls_ (12-09-2008)

----------


## FatBoy

> Boy this little boy had an attitude problem, he just replied to a comment i left him on youtube, agreeing to what someone else said about his pastel browning out, nice language kid, I'm impressed.. 
> 
> LOL and here I was thinking maybe people should be nice to him so he sticks around and learns a little bit..


Where is the comment you are talking about?  Can't find it.

----------


## snakewrangler

YouTube is the plague of this great hobby.  There are some informative videos out there, but 90% is just punk kids and idiots.

----------


## LadyOhh

> Where is the comment you are talking about?  Can't find it.


YouTube - Male Jungle Pastel Ball Python

----------


## AndrewGeibel

My gosh kid. You just guaranteed that I will never buy anything from you. I hope you realize that if you really do plan to make it big the Youtube comments alone could prevent this from happening. Just use the test of public disclosure to determine whether you should post comments like that. How would you feel if those comments were in the newspaper where everybody you know could read them. Or your parents or family could read them. It's fine to have your own opinion but attacking people like that will be your downfall in the business world.

----------

_broadude_ (12-09-2008)

----------


## OhBalls

I just finished watching these vids.  I am shocked.  Retic Line??  :ROFL: 

DaBoaDude, your attitude toward people who are trying to help you is disgusting.  Just because someone disagrees does not mean they are trying to be mean.  Educate yourself by listening.  You have no business breeding these animals until you can learn to respect them.

I have read your comments on Youtube and if this is how you treat people, I would never be a customer of yours.  Food for thought.

----------


## Mischke

I’m new to ball pythons, I don’t breed them, and currently have no ball pythons in my collection of reptiles. But… don’t you think if everybody out there is telling you you’re doing something wrong, that maybe… just maybe you might be wrong? And maybe, the people with experience are correct? 

Just some food for thought.

----------

_Lateralus_Love_ (12-10-2008)

----------


## dsirkle

> Boy this little boy had an attitude problem, he just replied to a comment i left him on youtube, agreeing to what someone else said about his pastel browning out, nice language kid, I'm impressed.. 
> 
> LOL and here I was thinking maybe people should be nice to him so he sticks around and learns a little bit..


That's an understatement.

----------


## greghall

Wow! Nice talk on those replys.

----------


## filly77

Whats funny is, he must think those words hurt me lol If I were that thin skinned, I would not be as open as I am about my lifestyle. 

I just hope it's a stage, for his sake. I also hope once he calms down that he is willing to see there is always more to learn and to not look at his animals with money signs in his eyes!

----------


## janeothejungle

Wonder if the people who did the financing of this little venture (parents?) are aware of all this? 

Would love to know some real names of these 'business' men, uh boys. Because you can add me to the list of will never do business with you. period. Don't care if you 'grow out of it' or not. At 15, you should know enough of the world to get that this is not acceptable behavior.  Hope your 'target market' for all those offspring can get the cash from their moms when you're ready to sell. 

~Kat

----------


## janeothejungle

By the way, Brandon,  I would imagine that the people who actually own these pics on your 'morph' page

http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/album/46145

would be pretty pissed at your 'borrowing' them. 



~Kat

----------


## MDB

All I have to say is wow, we have all had our moments. But I think its safe to say you used yours up. Hopefully you grow up, and learn to think differently. And then maybe someday, you will actualy see your ball pythons, and not some dollar sign. Goodluck with that

----------


## Melicious

Wow.  Just...wow.  Please reconsider your doing these videos and please, please, PLEASE start doing some more research before you open your mouths again.

----------


## LGL

> By the way, Brandon,  I would imagine that the people who actually own these pics on your 'morph' page
> 
> http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/album/46145
> 
> would be pretty pissed at your 'borrowing' them. 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Kat


Thanks for pointing that out. I hadn't seen his website yet.


http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/image/250454
http://www.crestedgecko.com/bumbee08-079f.JPG

http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/image/249695
http://www.boasandballs.com/Photo&#39;s/...o%2004m%20.jpg

http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/image/249678
http://www.theurbanpython.com/images...l/toffee/2.jpg

http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/image/250456
http://www.constrictors.com/Collecti...allPython.html

http://www.dbdreptiles.doodlekit.com/album/image/250459
http://www.constrictors.com/Collecti...allPython.html

etc. PLEASE don't steal pictures! That "mistake" is against the law and you could find yourselves in serious trouble!


I recognize most of the others too, but I have to go pick up rats since it's feeding day. Snakes got to eat!

----------


## aaschmitt

why are you breeding when your parents will obviously just buy you whatever you want?! lol

----------


## Melicious

> why are you breeding when your parents will obviously just buy you whatever you want?! lol


(I can't believe I'm saying this).

They're probably breeding for a number of reasons:
1.  Possible profit.
2.  The love of snakes.
3.  The coolness that is producing new morphs.
4.  Boredom.  

So, maybe they have good reasons.  I don't know.

----------

dr del (12-09-2008)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> (I can't believe I'm saying this).
> 
> They're probably breeding for a number of reasons:
> 1.  Possible profit.
> 2.  The love of snakes.
> 3.  The coolness that is producing new morphs.
> 4.  Boredom.  
> 
> So, maybe they have good reasons.  I don't know.


Pathetic attempt at fame?

'Go ask any big breeder out there'.
Why don't you? I mean, come on now, they're all right here.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Melicious

> Pathetic attempt at fame?
> 
> 'Go ask any big breeder out there'.
> Why don't you? I mean, come on now, they're all right here.


I'm trying to be nice here.  -Grins.-  They're just little boys and some times little boys act like...little boys.  I have a seven-year-old nephew who's more mature then these kids.  -Sighs.-  I'm trying desperately to give them the benefit of the doubt, though.

----------


## filly77

that ivory on his page belongs to mark petros!

----------


## RichardA

Guess I will call up Mike this week and let him know of the photo stealing. Will be the second I busted using his stuff. And a call to Steve, who takes most of the photos is in order to.

----------


## nixer

> that ivory on his page belongs to mark petros!


i just got off the phone with petros

----------


## RichardA

LOL, sorry to double post so close together here, but I have been looking over this kids site and a few things have me rolling over here.

Getting a big enclosure right off the bat to house the hatchlings in so you dont have to "upgrade" them later.....rofl......man I have wasted a lot of time and money on hatchling racks......LOL

Gotta give ya props on the donate button......that takes some *****.......LOL

I give ya one thing.....you are go-getters. Just need to work on a few things. Dont be put off by the feedback. Just learn and grow from it.


PS
Just emailed Mike about his pics.

----------


## filly77

> i just got off the phone with petros


good, I also emailed him when i posted this. he's also using another pic of his too, the mojaves in the ball python care section. he was also notified of that one too. 

IM me and let me know what he said about it  :Wink:

----------


## SGExotics

> LOL, sorry to double post so close together here, but I have been looking over this kids site and a few things have me rolling over here.
> 
> Getting a big enclosure right off the bat to house the hatchlings in so you dont have to "upgrade" them later.....rofl......man I have wasted a lot of time and money on hatchling racks......LOL
> 
> Gotta give ya props on the donate button......that takes some *****.......LOL
> 
> I give ya one thing.....you are go-getters. Just need to work on a few things. Dont be put off by the feedback. Just learn and grow from it.
> 
> 
> ...


I will definitely take your advice... and if you could, tell mike im srry I used hjis pictures without his permission, and they will be taken down along with the rest of the site... 

btw I never labled any snake that wasn't mine as ''ours'', the ones that were ours were labled ''ours''

----------


## crusher

i hope those hets you bought are at least het for albino...

and it doesnt matter if the photos used are claimed to be your snakes... it is still illegal to use the photos without the consent of the owner/photographer. 

i really really really hope you read more.. wait like 3-4 years before you decide to take on this business venture. 

just go at it like a hobby right now 

and you should have 2 hides in those tubs. one on the warm side and one on the cold.

----------


## nixer

> i hope those hets you bought are at least het for albino...
> 
> and it doesnt matter if the photos used are claimed to be your snakes... it is still illegal to use the photos without the consent of the owner/photographer. 
> 
> i really really really hope you read more.. wait like 3-4 years before you decide to take on this business venture. 
> 
> just go at it like a hobby right now 
> 
> and you should have 2 hides in those tubs. one on the warm side and one on the cold.


i hope those hets they bought werent hets i hope they got ripped off just like they ripped off those pics and are trying to rip others off on some supposed new type of albino!

----------


## nixer

oh now he edited his site to say site closed but its still there pics and all even the donate button(its at the bottom now)


remove those pics!

----------


## JLC

> i hope those hets they bought werent hets i hope they got ripped off just like they ripped off those pics and are trying to rip others off on some supposed new type of albino!


Wow...nice.  :Mad: 

The kid has made a sincere apology both for the pictures and for the verbal attacks he made.  He's working on making things right again.  Give him a chance. sheeeesh...

----------

_SGExotics_ (12-10-2008)

----------


## SGExotics

> Wow...nice. 
> 
> The kid has made a sincere apology both for the pictures and for the verbal attacks he made.  He's working on making things right again.  Give him a chance. sheeeesh...


Thankyou JLC  :Smile:

----------


## SGExotics

> i hope those hets you bought are at least het for albino...
> 
> and it doesnt matter if the photos used are claimed to be your snakes... it is still illegal to use the photos without the consent of the owner/photographer. 
> 
> i really really really hope you read more.. wait like 3-4 years before you decide to take on this business venture. 
> 
> just go at it like a hobby right now 
> 
> and you should have 2 hides in those tubs. one on the warm side and one on the cold.


Thankyou For the advice Crusher  :Smile:  i will go get more hides this weekend for the cool side

----------


## SGExotics

> i hope those hets they bought werent hets i hope they got ripped off just like they ripped off those pics and are trying to rip others off on some supposed new type of albino!


Nixer, I promised i wouldnt use an attitude anymore, and im not, so i will go at this the calmest i can... The hets are totally real. They have prrof from birthing records, and paperwork. Even if they aren't what is said to be a new retic line albino, which you cannot blame me for making the name, i will still have albinos, for which will not be sold, nor will the hets. They will be kept in my collection  :Smile:  

Btw, Can we be friends not enemies, i would much rather that, and i know you would too..  :Wink:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

You have a very beautiful collection of snakes.  I hope you will take everyone's advice and learn as much as you can.

----------

